# Adding Kribs to a community



## CallMeJoe (Dec 1, 2005)

I have a lightly planted 55 (US) gallon tank and currently have:
2 medium clown loaches
6 otocinclus
6 serpae tetras
2 opaline gouramis

I would like to add a central focus fish, and am considering Kribensis. I have no interest in breeding (no place to keep more fish and no interest in selling them). Should I add 2 males? Will they be OK in this size tank? If not, do you have any other suggestions?
FWIW, I also am considering adding several more serpaes to my school.


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

A tank that size would be good for kribs. You should also consider rams


----------



## CallMeJoe (Dec 1, 2005)

I read somewhere (maybe Tim's Tropicals) that the clown loaches (3 1/2" - 4") and Serpaes may be too aggressive for Rams. I do like the look of the German Rams. Also don't know of a LFS that stocks rams.
Any problem with 2 males in one tank w/o females? As said earlier, no interest in breeding.


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

I dont know maybe you might want to try two females because they are less aggressive??


----------



## Fraser (Dec 5, 2005)

I wouldnt recommend adding 2 males in less you want to see relentless chases around the tank and possible confrontations over territory. Kribs arent the most aggresive of cichlids nor are they overly territorial like the rift lake cichlids of malawi. They do however become quite the opposite at breeding time.

You could just get 1 like I have, but I would recommend you either get a male and a female or 2 females since they will get on better than 2 males. Just because you have a male and a female doesnt mean they'll breed. Assuming you dont have lots of rocks and upturned pots then theyre unlikely to attempt spawning since theyre secretive spawners :-D


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

Even if they do spawn, noone said you had to rescue the fry. The loaches and tetras will make short work of them when they get a chance.


----------



## Fraser (Dec 5, 2005)

Indeed - nature is cruel


----------



## Fish Friend (Sep 10, 2005)

If you were to get 2 male kribs dont, they will be prone to fight like territorally so its best to get females....With the rams get females aswell because no matter what male rams do squabble over everything they can basically


----------



## redpaulhus (Jan 18, 2005)

Another thought - the females are more colorful than the males (IMO)


----------



## Fraser (Dec 5, 2005)

I think the females have a more interesting shape, their belies are so cute :mrgreen: 

Im getting a pair in the new year for my community tank as I found a place that stocks them but all they had was 2 females at the time and I want a male and female


----------

